# Alternatives to Regu-Mate? And marbles



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

(I dont know where this goes, so feel free to move it)

When we bought Coco she had been on Regu-Mate for most of her life, but after a few months of us having her it became a huge pain and expense to administer everyday and since I wasn't showing her it wasn't that worth it.
Any way when the Regu-Mate wore off she started her heat cycle and it was awful. She was horrible to handle, biting, slow etc. and my mom was hoping it would get better when her hormones came back into balance. Well 2 years later it's better, but not fun at all. Yesterday when the farrier came (she is in season now) she was kicking out and wouldn't move and stuff so I talked to my mom about putting her back on it, especially since I'm taking her with me to school. My mom said she would talk to the barn manager at school, but she wasn't sure if it was going to end up being to much of a hassle for them to give it to her everyday (they feed for us in the morning and at night cause we have curfew and class). So I was wondering if there were any alternatives to Regu-Mate that didn't have to be administered every day and weren't so expensive...

A friend told me about having a marble put in her cause it makes them think they are pregnant, but I really don't know any thing about it. Does the vet come and do it? Can any vet do it or just a specialist? How much does it usually cost? Does it affect future breeding? How is it removed?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Dont quote me on this but I think that chaste tree berry is supposed to help with moody mares. You could try MareMagic with her. It works pretty well.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Mare Magic, Moody Mare, Quietex. I prefer all of that over the hormones (although there are situations when hormones are needed I'm very positive about it). My vet also didn't recommend to use hormones on my mares.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

goodcallsenator said:


> A friend told me about having a marble put in her cause it makes them think they are pregnant, but I really don't know any thing about it. Does the vet come and do it? Can any vet do it or just a specialist? How much does it usually cost? Does it affect future breeding? How is it removed?


The marble is inserted at the end of a heat cycle. It is intended to trick the body into thinking it is pregnant. You are supposed to have it removed at the end of the season. Charge would be vet call, marble and palpation.

I had a marble in my endurance horse. For her it worked wonderfully. It does not work for all horses but I wanted a non-drug alternative.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have considered trying the marble several times. I did not realize you remove it at the end of the season, so I'm assuming you would put it in every spring and remove it for the winter?

I had talked to my vet and If I remember right it was a farm call/exam and then about a $75 fee I think? So about $150? I am still considering it....

I have used Maremagic and felt like I got a decent result. I've also used another that I can not think of off the top of my head, I felt like it did not work at all... it was a calming supplement but can't remember....


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

farmpony84 said:


> I have considered trying the marble several times. I did not realize you remove it at the end of the season, so I'm assuming you would put it in every spring and remove it for the winter?


It is suggested it is removed. I did not remove my mare's. I has never intended to breed her and was not concerned about her heat cycles. I did end up selling her and the new owner did have it removed. I understand it wasn't 'easy' as it had been in for a few years but there were no complications.


----------



## SaddlebredGrl (Oct 8, 2009)

The people i board with put a small copper pipe or something like that in their water. I guess it's an old wise tale, but their mares seem to do pretty well cause they said one is horrible when she comes into heat and since the copper they said she is much better.


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

One of our mares is absolutely awful with her heats. So we put her on Regu-Mate (literally at our wits end, we'd tried everything and it was getting costly for a the YO) she's still moody but that's just how she is, but she's a lot better to handle and doesn't spaz out at every little thing, all in all she's a lot happier and calmer.

If it's not broken don't fix it, I wouldn't have taken her off it really :/


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

AngelEquestrian said:


> One of our mares is absolutely awful with her heats. So we put her on Regu-Mate (literally at our wits end, we'd tried everything and it was getting costly for a the YO) she's still moody but that's just how she is, but she's a lot better to handle and doesn't spaz out at every little thing, all in all she's a lot happier and calmer.
> 
> If it's not broken don't fix it, I wouldn't have taken her off it really :/


It was seriously pointless for us to have her on it and it was expensive and when I wasn't going to the barn every day it was hard for the grooms to give it to her. 





Thanks for all the suggestions everyone  I talked to the barn manager at my school yesterday and she said to wait and see when Coco and I get there on what to do. She said we might be able to just leave it for the winter if its not too horrible since we aren't going to be showing a lot till Spring.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

You can talk w your vet in regards to progesterone shots (generally administered every 5-7 days) depending on the mare.

Also herbal options are Chastletree berries as someone mentioned, and Chamomile can help keep them quiet...wont take away the moodiness, but helps just keep them a wee bit more relaxed. Lavender is another herbal option

I have also heard of giving the Depo shot to mares as well in lue of the regumate, but Im not sure if that is any cheaper.

We do a combination of herbal supplements, and progesterone for our one moody mare....it doesn't get rid of the symptoms completely but is sure does tone them down


----------

